# Multiplayer von Star Wars Empire at Waf Force of Corruption funktioniert nicht über Hamachi oder Tunngle.  Was  machen?



## ShaderL (29. Dezember 2014)

*Multiplayer von Star Wars Empire at Waf Force of Corruption funktioniert nicht über Hamachi oder Tunngle.  Was  machen?*

Hallo,

ich wollte gestern mit einem Freund Force of Corruption über ein Lan Netzwerk von Hamachi oder Tunngle zocken, doch es hat nicht funktioniert. Wir haben uns in der Lobby nicht gesehen und konnten somit uns nicht beitreten. Ich habe mich dann im Internet umgesehen habe aber nur wenig brauchbares Zeug gefunden, was man dagegen tun kann. Unsere Vermutung war dass es vielleicht am Mod liegen kann denn wir drauf haben, den FOC Alliance Mod 6.0b.  Wir haben dann den Mod gelöscht und es ohne ihn probiert funktioniert aber auch nicht.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen, da ich nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------

